# Show Bill Questions



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

o/f means over fences, so jumping and u/s means under saddle, so flat classes.
Have fun at your show!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! I knew I hear them before! I just blanked out!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

And don't forget the photos! Have fun.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I won't!! Thanks!


----------

